# dealing with kids anger



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi...I was wondering about everyones experiences with your childrens reactions to your spouses great escape..My stbx has moved away, is jobless, and needless to say our oldest son, 23, is livid with him, and basically has written him off. It breaks my heart to see our family implode like this..any insight how older children deal with their parents craziness?


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Your son is old enough to make his own decisions on your ex.

I do not have kids of that age yet, but my first thought was to set boundaries for yourself with your son.

What I mean by that is, he has every right to feel the way he does, BUT, you yourself have your own thoughts and feelings about your ex and your son should be respecting that.

Of course you want to be there for him, let him open up to you and talk, but if certain things don't make you feel comfortable .. then let him know.

Just make sure not to sound like you are trying to control how he feels, because as his mother, you can advise him like you have always done .. but at 23 I'm sure by now you know you cannot control him.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

23 years old is an adult. He will figure this out on his own. If he wants your help he'll ask for it.


----------

